

Show HN: Codebox - Cloud IDE as a Service - SamyPesse
https://www.codebox.io#intro

======
benologist
This looks nice but it's missing one feature that's stopped me from adopting
services like this after having tried a couple of them - let me download the
VM!

There are I think two fundamental problems with remote IDEs. One is of course
offline mode, and I don't think "sync your code later" is a solution unless it
also lets you "test your code now". The other is remote resource restrictions
that mean you can only use a remote IDE for _some_ of your projects and still
have to maintain a complete local environment for everything else.

Being able to download the VM means local hardware for projects that need more
hardware, and _real_ offline mode for people that need it. Going open source
allows for this but it still leaves all the work of setting up each box which
can be a real PITA (cloud9 is _very_ hit-or-miss) and that can probably be
monetized especially with the added benefits of remote access for when that is
better or necessary.

~~~
Edmond
try ours (crudzilla.com), it is downloadable and multi-language..and if you
are in an enterprise environment, java should fit right in.

~~~
eruditely
Okay dude, we get it. How about one or two posts per thread.

------
octix
So far I have never felt need of such a service, remote IDE. I guess I'm not
the target market...

~~~
Edmond
while native IDEs aren't going away, I think browser IDEs especially for web
development are the wave of the future.

Once businesses discover the advantages of having developer access via the
browser there will be no turning back. Some developers dislike this notion,
but time will tell:)

btw you can download ours (crudzilla.com)

~~~
marssaxman
What are these advantages?

~~~
Edmond
In the case of web development, there is plenty of natural integration that
you get in the browser that is simply not possible with a native tool...for
instance the simple ability to integrate with other web components with little
effort, in the case of our product we provide a WYSIWYG editor via the tinymce
component, that took little effort because it was a web component integration.
A browser IDE can integrate with in-browser developer tools such as those on
Firefox and chrome.

Then there are the advantages of hassle-free remote access to application
assets...this may not be a big deal to a dev who likes git, ssh..etc, but for
many developers being able to access and work on their apps simply by loging
into another web app is preferred.

Browser IDE products themselves are inherently easier to develop, I know I am
happy to be building a web app instead of Java swing components, years ago I
attempted to build a native IDE
([http://bit.ly/IwZCEL](http://bit.ly/IwZCEL)), I am glad I am not doing that
today:)

These are just some pluses, there are all sorts of ways that the browser,web
and web-application development just fit together.

------
pixeloution
Well, other than it not actually working, its fine. I click 'start editing'
after setting up a box and it prompts me for a username and password.

~~~
SamyPesse
It should prefill the username and password. if not, use your Codebox auth
credentials.

------
Edmond
competition here!(crudzilla.com)

~~~
Aaronn
Many competitors but without signing up for either of these services (crud or
code) I can say the codebox website is much better designed and is really
clean.

Buttons are getting cut off, FONTS and there is a blank about page on
crudzilla?

~~~
Edmond
not sure which browser you are using or what your settings are but I have not
received any complaints about the site design. The last person who complaint
about the site was using an iPhone, hopefully you aren't doing the same:)

Also while site design is important, I should add that our product is not the
same as our site.

~~~
benologist
Do yourself a giant favor and leave this submission alone.

